

Curt Schilling’s failed company owes wages, staffers say - ilamont
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2012/05/30/game-maker-staff-seek-pay/Q2uChBkJDVFjFnyhunbrhN/story.html?s_campaign=sm_tw

======
pavel_lishin
At which point, after not receiving a paycheck, do you cut your losses and
stop coming to work and start looking for a new job?

------
tkone
How the heck did they spend that much money that fast?

